# panacur dosage question.



## stephnicole09 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi I am wondering how I would dose my iguana who weighs precisely 120grams. the panacure packets are for 10 pounds. thanks


----------



## CarlW21 (Jul 21, 2013)

stephnicole09 said:


> Hi I am wondering how I would dose my iguana who weighs precisely 120grams. the panacure packets are for 10 pounds. thanks


This may help, I scoured the internet for it ...

**NOTE** This does NOT replace the care of a Vet.

This is for the drug Panacur. It treats a number of internal parasites/worms such as, pinworms, hookworms, hepatic worms, roundworms, strongyles, and pentastmoids. Vets recommend a dose of 50-100 mg/kg once every two weeks for reptiles until a negative fecal is obtained (may vary).

To calculate dosage: Get weight of reptile (in grams). Multiply weight (in grams) by .0005 (for 50mg/kg dosage) or multiply by .001 (for 100 mg/kg dosage) or you can use the charts below.


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

I would suggest you speak with your vet. First thing, you have three different strengths of panacur. The dosage for reptiles is normally less than 50mg per kg with different vets advising different spaces. I do know the dose and have a protocol for administering it if needed from our herp vet. (We do our own routine screening and on all new arrivals. ) However I am not a vet so will not give out dosage on here.

Panacur alone will not get rid of worms. It works by stopping the live worms from absorbing glucose and it causes the eggs to shed from the lining of the gut. However the eggs are still viable. A rigerous daily disinfection regime and disinfection after every poop is essential otherwise with a quick flick of the tongue the animal reingests shed eggs and the cycle recommences. A probiotic is also very beneficial during the treatment period.

Short answer though check the dose and frequency of administration with your vet according to the strength of panacur you have.


----------



## stephnicole09 (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks for the amazing chart carl, I administered the right dosage last night being that for a ten pound dog the powder weighed exactly one gram, cut that in half for a five pound down to .5 and so fourth until I had about .3-.4. she was feeling funny at first but after awhile seemed to adjust. i get the vet thing but many people do use the dewormer just in case and this doesnt take a rocket scientist exactly...... if the dosage is right and and the enviroment is egg free this is a no brainer..


----------



## stephnicole09 (Feb 16, 2014)

Amazing chart carl, I actually did the dose last night, one packet of powder weighs one gram exactly(without packet) so it was easy to do the math from there (not that im good at math but found a route) and according to this chart I was very close, but may have given slightly less, i did about 0.03-0.04. and my iggy is just fine this morning. she is a trooper! thanks so much, this chart really is worth golddd


----------



## transporti686 (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi, could you help me with treating paroedura pictus? I have a female, which is infected with Strongyloides. Could I use diluted Caniverm paste, which contains 75 mg fenbendazolum, 72 mg pyrantel embonas and 25mg praziquantelum in 1ml paste? If I want to use this paste, in one dose I will be able to *****ister 50 mg/kg fenbendazole, 20mg/kg as pyrantel base and 20 mg/kg praziquatelum or 25mg/kg fenbendazole, 10mg/kg as pyrantel base and 10 mg/kg praziquantelum. I am affraid about using this three-combination for gecko. Give me your opinion, please. I have a problem to buy panacur in my country.


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

transporti686 said:


> Hi, could you help me with treating paroedura pictus? I have a female, which is infected with Strongyloides. Could I use diluted Caniverm paste, which contains 75 mg fenbendazolum, 72 mg pyrantel embonas and 25mg praziquantelum in 1ml paste? If I want to use this paste, in one dose I will be able to *****ister 50 mg/kg fenbendazole, 20mg/kg as pyrantel base and 20 mg/kg praziquatelum or 25mg/kg fenbendazole, 10mg/kg as pyrantel base and 10 mg/kg praziquantelum. I am affraid about using this three-combination for gecko. Give me your opinion, please. I have a problem to buy panacur in my country.


Is your gecko showing signs of having a heavy parasite load? If she doesn't then I wouldn't bother using any anti-parasite meds. 

You really would be better going to a vets who should give you the right meds and tell you the right dose, rather than guessing. Caniverm also sounds like it would be for mammals, you can't always give mammals and reptiles the same meds and expect the same response, some are fatal to reptiles regardless of dosage


----------



## transporti686 (Aug 29, 2015)

vgorst said:


> Is your gecko showing signs of having a heavy parasite load? If she doesn't then I wouldn't bother using any anti-parasite meds.
> 
> You really would be better going to a vets who should give you the right meds and tell you the right dose, rather than guessing. Caniverm also sounds like it would be for mammals, you can't always give mammals and reptiles the same meds and expect the same response, some are fatal to reptiles regardless of dosage


My gecko is showing signs of parasite load: bloody dots in stool, grey coloured stool, stinky stool, constipation. The reason is Strongyles in intestinal tract. In this region I have a problem to find good reptile veterinarian. Alternatively I could use BANMINTH paste which contains only Pyrantel Pamoate, but there is question about efficiency of fenbendazole vs pyrantel for Strongyloides.


----------

